# BM Regal vs Aura, is it worth the diff?



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

What color are you painting over that lighter color?

Both have very good to fantastic coverage. That said, unless you are a perfect and impeccable painter that will leave no light spots due to technique... count on 2 . i do. Always looks better.

Main diff I think is in the washability, non scuff durability. If it is an area that will see lots of action, the Aura is hard to beat.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

New color will be a light brown.

Its for a kitchen, does aura make sense for that?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I think so - use the eggshell. A few bucks is little for the time you put in to do it and the use it will get for years.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Many of us used Regal for years and I would still spec it in a heartbeat if the difference in cost was a factor. 

Aura really has nice washability, even in the flatter sheens so for a kitchen, if you have the money? I would pick it. 

And if you are aiming for durability and washability you want to put on two coats just for the paint film thickness you will achieve and even if the color covers in one coat. IMO.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I just used Regal Select egg today in a bath. one thing I do notice is that the egg in that product has a flatter look than the old Regal. Not enough time to give a report on the durability, but the Aura has a more closed feel in the egg, and even the matte.


----------



## info2x (Aug 19, 2012)

A few bucks? Aura is 20+ per gallon more around here. BM dealer and I discussed Aura vs. Regal select and in the end I couldn't justify the extra cost. Even with Aura the dealer told me two coats for even sheen and color, might be close with one coat but to really look good two coats is the way to go.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

info2x said:


> A few bucks? Aura is 20+ per gallon more around here. BM dealer and I discussed Aura vs. Regal select and in the end I couldn't justify the extra cost. Even with Aura the dealer told me two coats for even sheen and color, might be close with one coat but to really look good two coats is the way to go.


 
he was rigt ( 2 coats) as to the cost, Regal is fine, Aura is just better( probably the best paint out there.:yes:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Just finished up a house this week using aura ext. first time I used it ext. and I have to say it is a very good paint. Did you ever have one of those jobs where everything went pretty much just right. Didn't need much prep work, everything was good with the helper, the weather cooled down, the sprayer worked perfectly, quality primer, quality paint, HO was one of the nicest people you would ever want to meet, no rain. It was just GOOD.arty:arty:arty:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ToolSeeker said:


> Just finished up a house this week using aura ext. first time I used it ext. and I have to say it is a very good paint. Did you ever have one of those jobs where everything went pretty much just right. Didn't need much prep work, everything was good with the helper, the weather cooled down, the sprayer worked perfectly, quality primer, quality paint, HO was one of the nicest people you would ever want to meet, no rain. It was just GOOD.arty:arty:arty:


 
About one evrey 5 years


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

info2x said:


> A few bucks? Aura is 20+ per gallon more around here. BM dealer and I discussed Aura vs. Regal select and in the end I couldn't justify the extra cost. Even with Aura the dealer told me two coats for even sheen and color, might be close with one coat but to really look good two coats is the way to go.


I was just about to say that.


----------

